# Target Shooters



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

yep i do as well as josh, bridge, jake and a few others


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's bout all I do, depending on who you listen to I'm either a beast or just some rookie pro


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i vote beast


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Pretty much same here lol. Although I would rather go hunting than practice for indoor/3D at this moment


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I shoot a bit of Target Archery.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I only shoot target archery right now. Compound and recurve


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just target, it has consumed almost 50 years as a passion. Used to hunt with the same passion, but gave it up 15 years ago. Still can fill an X


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I only shoot target. I wish I could hunt though.


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

I love to target shoot. I can go to the range and shoot all day, or 3d every weekend if there were more around here. Love to bow hunt too of course


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm just happy to see a target archery thread and not just hunting


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^
We one other target thread a couple of us frequent... Old guys thread has some fun stuff in it


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Oops, forgot about that one


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome!! Thanks for all the feedback, good luck to all you guys! :smile:


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Mathewsju said:


> Pretty much same here lol. Although I would rather go hunting than practice for indoor/3D at this moment


i'd rather go hunting than do anthing


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i love 3d. its so fun getting together with buddys to talk and its nice to win but fun even if you dont. i hunt though to and hunting in pa is in 4 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I shoot target an average of a few hours a day. Im also deer hunting this year.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

iwannahoyt93 said:


> i love 3d. its so fun getting together with buddys to talk and its nice to win but fun even if you dont. i hunt though to and hunting in pa is in 4 DAYS!!!!!


Illinois dont open till tomorrow.


----------

